# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Brisanje komentara

## zasto_bas_mi

Poslala sam poruku administratoru ima nedelju dana i zamolila ga da obrise objavu koja je bila namenjena za privatnu poruku i nisam dobila nikakav odgovor. Da li administratori postoje???

----------


## sirius

Posalji meni. Obrisati cu popdne.

----------


## spajalica

poslala sam ti ja na mail.

----------


## Kataleya

Ćao. Ima li opcija za brisanje postova na forumu. Hvala.

----------


## čokolada

nema.

----------


## Minna7

Brisala bi novu temu koju sam postavila

----------

